# A6 4.2 to AHC 6 speed build



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

A6 AHC 6 speed build

So I'll start this, I'll update it at some point!

I have a 2001.5 A6 4.2 with a bad transmission. I know, shocker. I knew I could 01E swap it, then a D2 S8 motor fell in my lap! 



So, motor and bad trans are out. AHC is waiting to go in. 

The old 4.2 and new S8 AHC 4.2...



I'm waiting on the 01E and related parts. I did order a 1 piece carbon fiber driveshaft from Advance Automotion. I'll be getting the clutch/flywheel from them as well. Also got some long tube headers! Having a plate made to relocate the oil filter/cooler, for header clearance. Running aftermarket relocation bracket and cooler. 



I'm going to straight pipe it to start, see how obnoxious it is! 

I'm going to run 034Motorsports motor and trans mounts, diff mount, JHM drivetrain stabilizer, a short shift from someone (034 most likely). I'm thinking a few other bits to get the most bang for my build. 

New shoes... Mtechnica Turbo 18X9.5 at each corner


No more wood grain grippin


ECM is now a euro S8 manual file, with some mild tweaks to air/fuel, SAI, EVAP, rear o2 and motor mounts eliminated. 

I'll update as I get more parts and get working on it again, then on the road.


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

Picked this up today



One off plate to allow oil filter to be relocated for header clearance.

Tossed these on too





No more SAI for this S8 motor!


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

Few more parts have shown up...

NOS HELLA Colour Design full smoked tails!

Thanks to collective east for finding them!

Then this little piece of awesome...

1 piece carbon fiber driveshaft from the Yoda of C5s, Scott at Advanced Automotion!


----------



## 5.0 dude (Apr 22, 2013)

Is it still in progress?


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

5.0 dude said:


> Is it still in progress?


Yeah, waiting on the transmission to get here, then it's on!


----------



## 5.0 dude (Apr 22, 2013)

Cool beans and nice a6


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2011)

*hurry up j*ckass*

love you.
Kilby


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Happen to have a TCM available from your 6spd swap? Im in need.


----------



## apizzaparty (Mar 6, 2011)

update this !!!


----------



## Spike00513 (Jul 13, 2012)




----------

